# Illford Park - Polish veterans camp, Devon



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 5, 2008)

Visited months ago, met up with scotty, lycos and minter onsite later on...a topical site atm &

never got around to posting a report so here ya go, theres a lot about this site online however....

The Ilford Park Polish Camp was founded in 1947 under the Polish Resettlement Act of 1947, set up in the former Stover US Military Hospital which covered 42 Arces of land.

The camp accommodated Polish people whom fought for the British forces or were displaced from Poland by WW2.

Onto the pics! enjoy....


----------



## silverstealth (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nicely captured, especially like the suitcase shot...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 5, 2008)

Love the surgery door the curtains add too the eerieness!


----------



## freebird (Sep 5, 2008)

Love that suitcase shot it makes you think and seems really sad! Nice shots good to see.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 6, 2008)

This place looks nice 
" British life and thought " 
LOVE IT !


----------



## scoobs (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice pictures, i especially like the suitcase.


----------



## Engineer (Sep 6, 2008)

*Polish Camp.*

That report made me think a bit.
I started work in a foundry and heavy engineering works in 1963, there were a few Polish, Italian, German, plus the odd Russian working there, very hard working bunch.
Britain must have been Utopia after what some of them had been through.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mayrah (Oct 7, 2008)

hi there. ages since my last post.. i will put some pictures from tis place soon.. next time.. best regards


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2008)

This place has been on the bbc news website this week:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7622866.stm

Interesting reading


----------



## Scotty (Oct 21, 2008)

I was talking to Minter last night and he said there was a 3hour talk about this site, about the history from someone who use to live there.

I was done a couple of weeks ago now, bit of a shame i would have liked to attended.


----------



## MaBs (Oct 21, 2008)

krela said:


> This place has been on the bbc news website this week:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7622866.stm
> 
> Interesting reading



Yeah I was just about to post this when I noticed yours, it certainly is an interesting read it can't have been a particularly a very nice place to live, bet its a good explore though. It's good to see the new home they have had built.


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 22, 2008)

MaBs said:


> Yeah I was just about to post this when I noticed yours, it certainly is an interesting read it can't have been a particularly a very nice place to live, bet its a good explore though. It's good to see the new home they have had built.




I was going to as well. I was surprised how long it has been open for.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 23, 2008)

All the times I ventured to Trago when I was living in Devon & had no idea that was next to Tragos approach road!!


----------



## PeterK-Digital (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ilford Park*

Hi been to Ilford Park (April 09) but couldnt find suitcase (1st in your list) do you know which building it was in? Found the bakery ok, i suspose it could be gone by now. I belive that they will be pulling it all down soon so if anyone wants to see it get going!


----------



## Potter (Apr 3, 2009)

The sofa one has a great atmos about it. Love them green walls too.

Place should be saved as a kind of museum.


----------



## captain trips (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome place and pics,when did they close this place down??


----------



## Minter (Apr 4, 2009)

captain trips said:


> awesome place and pics,when did they close this place down??



It was shut in 1992. Remaining residents we're moved to the new purpose built home just behind the main/old camp.

It really is an amazing place - really freaky going in on your own though. I got boarded in once lol


----------

